# Hostess closing its doors and laying off 18,500 people. Thanks, O'Great One



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Hostess bakeries Goes GALT....Absolutely outstanding.

If more and more business and major employers will follow suit, the unions will be broken forever and quite possibly we can move forward without their interference. Of course, they will likely still infest the government at all levels, so much remains to be done.

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/national-...179643161.html

*Hostess going out of business; nearly 18,000 to be laid off*



More Sharing ServicesShare
|
Share on facebook
Share on twitter
|
Share on email

Print

_Posted: Nov 16, 2012 7:31 AM EST__Updated: Nov 16, 2012 7:35 AM EST_*By: Alice Wolke - email*



​
IRVING, Texas -Say goodbye to your Twinkies.

North Texas-based Hostess Brands, Inc. has decided to go out of business and liquidate its assets after failing to win back striking workers.
The company posted a statement on a website set up specifically for people following the strike.
"We deeply regret the necessity of today's decision, but we do not have the financial resources to weather an extended nationwide strike," said Gregory F. Rayburn, chief executive officer. "Hostess Brands will move promptly to lay off most of its 18,500-member workforce and focus on selling its assets to the highest bidders."
About one-third of the company's workers are union members who are unhappy about the company's cutbacks during its bankruptcy reorganization.
But problems with several unions -- including the Bakery, Confectionery, and Tobacco workers and the Grain Millers International Union -- have prevented the company from moving forward.
Hostess said it will seek bankruptcy court permission to sell all of its assets. The company said bakery production has already shut down.
Some of the brands' products include Twinkies, Ding Dongs, Ho-Hos, Fruit Pies and Wonder Bread.

Stay with FOX 4 news and myfoxdfw.com for further information throughout the day.



Read more: http://www.myfoxdfw.com/story/201158...#ixzz2CORojKZv​


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sad for the thousands of soon-to-be unemployed folks who would have preferred to keep working...
Time to stock up on survival Twinkies... I hear the never go bad!


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

No kidding. I wonder if anyone else will start making them. Woa is us, no twinkies


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

Its another example of corporate greed and the pursuit of the almighty dollar at the expense of the worker. What they dont realize is that to make more money, treat it like a marriage or relationship.....if the wife is happy, than you will be happy....production is a big thing and yet more and more companies would just rather move to Mexico or overseas.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Sad deal. Got to get me some Twinkies in my stores ASAP!! Little confused about who/what this "O'Great One" is and what he/she/it has to do with the closing of this company???


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

From now on, everything that goes wrong is O'Great Ones' fault no matter what. I don;t care if it is a cloudy day, as far as I am concerned, its his fault ! .


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Guess againsbasacco...this is another example of unions hindering a company's ability to compete. The company reps downright begged and pleaded with the union reps...who refused to resume normal work hours and output...and wouldn't agree to the steps required to keep the company afloat. 

Very similar to the steel workers in Gary, Indiana...bitchin' about how get got screwed...when in-fact, they screwed themselves!


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

nadja said:


> From now on, everything that goes wrong is O'Great Ones' fault no matter what. I don;t care if it is a cloudy day, as far as I am concerned, its his fault ! .


I understand, I have heard some of the whackos blame him for hurricane Sandy. Dude is like the supreme ruler of the world I guess and also the weather.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

You dont think that the union is run like a corporation?...think again....you are right, the union did screw the workers out of their jobs. Catepillar did that here. Put alot of people out of work.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There's nothing like a strong a sensible union partnered with a strong and sensible company. Of course, it also helps when the local is money-savvy. I worked at such a place. We never demanded outrageous raises or insane time off. We wanted to win every contract bid and tried to put the plant in position to do that by keeping costs down and quality production high.
And then, one contract time, they tried to drop the hammer on us over insurance. We didn't want to change it, mind you, they wanted to raise premiums to where the cost of living raise and more would be swallowed up, and they wanted to slash coverage.
Six weeks later, we closed down the picket line and went back to work. We won, but things were never the same again. The company took us for fools and lost our trust.

Don't give me crap about breaking the unions. It is a two way street. I'd love for there not to be a reason for unions, but there are many reasons. To put it simply, people are always going to people, no matter what century it is.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I didn't eat those things anyway.

punch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

punch said:


> I didn't eat those things anyway.
> 
> punch


:mrgreen:

Yup. When I saw the article this morning, my first thought was, "...and the world is a healthier place."


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Yup. When I saw the article this morning, my first thought was, "...and the world is a healthier place."


Yup, I saw one worker saying the only thing I know is how to load trucks, they CAN'T tell I won't be doing that anymore.

Heck, where was his concern when all the auto supply shops went under with GM restructuring?

My union job went bye-bye 20 years ago, I didn't hear any Hostess employee's crying over our loss.:shock:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess the union workers thought Obongo was going to bail them out like he did the UAW. Too bad. So sad.
I feel sorry for the non-union people who got screwed by the union.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

look at all the states legalizing recreational marijuana, and now theres no twinkies.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

someone will happen along and buy the "Hostess" name and twinkies will live on. Lets just hope they don't ship them here from China. 

punch


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife's had the recipe for years.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Little Debbie does Twinkieville.


----------



## Reathe (Nov 17, 2012)

A Thought About Unions - Despair, Inc. sorta said it best lol


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> Its another example of corporate greed and the pursuit of the almighty dollar at the expense of the worker. What they dont realize is that to make more money, treat it like a marriage or relationship.....if the wife is happy, than you will be happy....production is a big thing and yet more and more companies would just rather move to Mexico or overseas.


They were already struggling from Bankruptcy from a variety of reasons and couldn't meet bakers union demands.


----------



## ColoradoChris (Nov 12, 2012)

Hopefully the brand will be sold to a non-union company.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I found this on Yahoo, I hope it helps you twinkie junkies. http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/di...191300297.html


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe the Mayans were right! I can't imagine a world without Twinkies! I've been eating them since I was in grade school -- and that was back in the late 40s! The first thing I thought about when I heard it this morning was Woody in "Zombieland". I went to the grocery store to stock up, and the shelves were already bare! I totally blame the unions for this! Just like they ruined US Steel in Gary, IN where I grew up as a kid! Now no Twinkies, no Ho Hos, no WonderBread!!!:shock:


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Facinating, 

Some blame corporate greed and some blame the unions....conservitive vs. liberal.
Problem is, both are right, the corporations wanted to make money, because thats what comapnies do, they have a fiscal responsibility to make as much profit as possible for their shareholders. CEO are overpaid, but give their lives away for the money, 24x7 always working...

Unions (scum as far as im concerned) are "protecting" the worker. Making unreasonable demands they know the company wont agree to. While they take dues to fund give it to liberal concerns. The heck with the company, the heck with the worker, just as long as they can cause confusion and flex thier collective power. They know average American will foot the bill for their unemploment check.

It's wrong either way you look at it. However, i tend to lean toward the CEO. I have been in the corporate thick, it's not easy and they often sacrifice the things we cherish for the pay. But, it can only go to a certain point. Once they get to millionaires, its time to reflect, its time to give back..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The biggest thing the unions are interested in are the pension funds. 
That is their personal piggy bank, it always has been. 
When the poor suckers go out on strike and get virtually nothing from the union.
The fat cats in it still live on their over bloated paycheck.
I helped organize a union back in 1972 for the people in a stamping house.
Mostly european immigrants, the company was screwing them.
The greed of the union just like in this situation put the company out of business 10 years later. 
They kept the pension funds they collected. Screwing the people twice.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

shotlady said:


> look at all the states legalizing recreational marijuana, and now theres no twinkies.


LOL!! Life can be so unfair sometimes.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like Sun Capital might buy them:

Exclusive: Sun Capital wants to buy Hostess - The Term Sheet: Fortune's deals blog Term Sheet


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Well the union and management have agreed to mediation, at least for a couple of days...


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Just out of curiosity. How many of the folks here who are complaining about unions have honestly been a part of one?

I am not what some would call pro union. But neither am I anti union. Though before I joined one years and years ago I was much like many of you. Then when I did I learned a lot more than the talking heads tell you. 

Yes, there are some issues still with them.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I am not anti-union in any form. I worked for the railroad for 32+ years with most of them being in management and thus non-union. I dealt with unions and union representatives every day and like anything else there was some good and some bad about both unions and union reps'. What I do know is that the company I worked for would indeed run rough shod over their employees had it not been for the strength of the unions. This company and with most, has no regards for it's employees other than for the bottom line.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

lattice said:


> just out of curiosity. How many of the folks here who are complaining about unions have honestly been a part of one?
> 
> I am not what some would call pro union. But neither am i anti union. Though before i joined one years and years ago i was much like many of you. Then when i did i learned a lot more than the talking heads tell you.
> 
> Yes, there are some issues still with them.


in the early 60's i belonged to a union run by i. W. Abel.
In the early 70's i help organize one in a metal stamping house.
They were screwing the immigrant polish workers employed there. 
A little after 10 years later the company went bust because of the unions greed. 
They weren't interested in getting more per hour for the people, but a greater contribution into the pension fund. 
That fund is their personal piggy bank. Their is so much float in it they can do what the please with it.
Don't tell me about union benevolence.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

I have no illusions about unions. People are greedy by nature, when they are organized they are even more greedy, but much of what has been spread around by the talking heads is not entirely accurate. Whis is the reason for my question in my previous post. 

I can not speak to pension funds. There was no pension when I joined the union down at Case. And there are serious problems with many unions. One of which is how retirees stay with the union after they are done working. They have no stake in the future of the company, they could care less if it goes belly up because it will not affect them. But make up a large portion of the members.


----------

